# Spring fishing - best months



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

I have some flexibility for my next trip to area and want to know which times Are best for surf and inland fishing- mid March, April, or first half of May. Thanks


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Hard to beat the second half of April for beach fishing (pomps, spanish, ling, jacks) and inland trout and redfish. Inshore: kings, ling, spanish, pompano, jacks...if it swims it here in late April and early May!!

Best bet it to check the tide charts for the area you are fishing and pick the cycle with the high tides in the mornings i.e. 6am, 7am. 8am. and so on. Fishing will be consistant with the morning hightide from 6am.-11am. It can still be good with an afternoon hightide but the mornings can be very memorable:thumbsup: large schools and a number of them.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

still flippen said:


> Hard to beat the second half of April for beach fishing (pomps, spanish, ling, jacks) and inland trout and redfish. Inshore: kings, ling, spanish, pompano, jacks...if it swims it here in late April and early May!!
> 
> Best bet it to check the tide charts for the area you are fishing and pick the cycle with the high tides in the mornings i.e. 6am, 7am. 8am. and so on. Fishing will be consistant with the morning hightide from 6am.-11am. It can still be good with an afternoon hightide but the mornings can be very memorable:thumbsup: large schools and a number of them.


 
+1 Mid April


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mid march if you want to slaughter some sheepies!!! The whole month of april is good for pomps and reds in the surf. If you have a boat, cobia and king fish are what to target in april/first of may.


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

We always head down for spring break in early April and always catch a mess of Reds and pomps in the surf. The tides are important as well as the solunar activity, fronts and wind. However, Even on the tough days there is something about that last hour before sunset. It is usually a time for big bites! Have a blast.


----------

